# Bladder Prolapse



## Silvery Diva (Sep 2, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone here is having problems with bladder prolapse.  I have had it for 2 years now and the Dr. wants to use the sling but I have heard so many bad things about the sling.  Right now I have a pessary inserted which gives me problems every now and then but better then surgery.  I have tried special exercise to no avail , Jut wondering if anyone takes an herb for this or any suggestions.  I am a health nut and always see the Dr. first see whats wrong THEN look for alternative  ways to help myself.  I have cured many things with my apple cider vinegar and castor oil but this one stumps me.  I go to a site called (hope I am allowed to do this) earthclinic.com and they are life savers.  Hope someone chimes in here with some help. :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles, Silvery.  I have no suggestions but sure someone will have great ideas.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

Checking out EarthClinic right now.  Thanks.


----------



## Silvery Diva (Sep 2, 2013)

You are so welcome Guy. :cheerful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't have any advice either, but I would try anything to avoid having one of those slings or going on prescription meds for it, too many problems with those.  I also try to use natural alternatives whenever I can, and stay away from doctors.  My medicine chest is full of vitamins, supplements and herbs...no room for harmful meds.  

 I help moderate this health forum, but there was no advice on dropped bladders, but it's a good place to check in for other useful info, and they have a small Wiki there too... http://www.natmedtalk.com/.  I think there are herbs that generally are used for women during menopause that have estrogen qualities and support ligaments, like Gotu Kola, Raspberry Leaf, Comfrey, Horsetail, Black Cohosh and Ginseng...but I'm not sure any of them would definitely help in your situation.

I personally only used Red Clover throughout my menopause, with excellent results...wasn't going to do any HRT.  Good luck, if I come across anything of benefit, I'll post it here.


----------



## Silvery Diva (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you so very much Sea Breeze.  There are things you mentioned that I will defiantly look into. Also will look at that site.  earthclinic.com is a wonderful site too. I use a lot of castor oil as a rub for arthritis and back pain and it works wonders. I have low blood pressure due to my taking Apple Cider Vinegar.  Dr.s cant believe that I take no drugs at my age of 64.  I just find out what's wrong from them and treat it myself. Now if I needed surgery I would defiantly look into it. God didn't make Dr.s for nothing!  Again , thank you for your help.:cheerful:


----------



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a friend who had this same issue and after awhile surgery was recommended....only when she was to the point of being ready.  It got to that point and she did beautifully with it, was back to work sooner than expected. She told me she expected it to be far worse than it was.

They've been in my belly for other things and tacked my bladder twice, which I understand is quite common if you're of a certain age, whether or not you've had a bladder problem.  It was never discussed before my surgeries and I had no idea they had even done so 'til my follow up visits -- and that it is a very routine procedure if they're in there for other issues. Hopefully that will serve as prevention for me, as I understand it is a fairly common problem among women over 55.

I wish you luck in finding alternatives to surgery and wish I had more to offer.


----------



## Silvery Diva (Sep 2, 2013)

Glad to hear good news on prolapse. I have heard so many horror stories on bladder slings and people now sueing Dr. because of many problems. This is what scares me.  Wouldn't it be nice to have a crystal ball that would tell us how it turns out?  I'm I just dreaming here? LOL They say mine dropped because of 4 pregnancies and the pushing during labor. Who knows tho...maybe my bladder is just big and heavy.  :awman:


----------



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2013)

Silvery Diva said:


> Glad to hear good news on prolapse. I have heard so many horror stories on bladder slings and people now sueing Dr. because of many problems. This is what scares me.  Wouldn't it be nice to have a crystal ball that would tell us how it turns out?  I'm I just dreaming here? LOL They say mine dropped because of 4 pregnancies and the pushing during labor. Who knows tho...maybe my bladder is just big and heavy.  :awman:



I haven't heard of a bladder sling, but dr's being sued gets my attention.  Would that be for implanting/attending the sling incorrectly?  I don't want to go on and on about the surgery that I mentioned in an earlier post, but over the  years I've known 3 ladies who have had it and not a one of them had a problem afterward or regrets.  If it comes to that, so be it, and I know you will give it major consideration before going that route.  I have heard nothing but positives.  

I'm at that place with cataracts, know I need it, but can't make myself commit to the surgery.  My mother had it twice over a period of time (she passed away at 92) and she was so pleased each time.  That was ages ago, so it's far improved by now for sure...just wish I could make myself schedule an appointment.  I'm going to create a thread on this and get opinions.  Maybe that will encourage me on.


----------



## Silvery Diva (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I will ust put myself in God's hand and know I will be alright. I also have cataracts but applying castor oil to my eye lids at night to help get rid of them.  It is explained on earthclinic.  Thank you so much for your feed backs.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 2, 2013)

This site might be worth a visit?

Pelvic Floor Exercises


https://www.pelvicexercises.com.au/


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

Silvery Diva said:


> Well, I will just put myself in God's hands



Always a good plan.


----------



## Silvery Diva (Sep 2, 2013)

The best plan.  :triumphant:


----------

